# 2 more



## wudnhed (Feb 3, 2007)

Bottle stoppers are so easy even a cave man can do them[]  Did these today, my 3rd and 4th.  Question, is there a particular way to finish the end where the live center makes a little hole?


----------



## LEAP (Feb 3, 2007)

Becca, 
The trick is not to make the hole in the first place, Use a small block of wood between the live center and the end of your stopper blank. Hold it in place with pressure from the tail stock.


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 3, 2007)

Well Duh, that makes sense Phil, Thank you so much!


----------



## johncrane (Feb 3, 2007)

Becca why the loser l am sure thats not true.also l like your design on the stoppers.[]


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh John, the loser after my name is just me wallering is self pity because I am a member of the big fat loser trivia group[]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 4, 2007)

Becca, From one loser to another you happen to have a couple of winners really like the shape


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 4, 2007)

Another option to deal with the hole in the end is to back off the tailstock and turn the end until the hole is gone.


----------



## bob393 (Feb 4, 2007)

I use a Beal 1/4" collet chuck. 
Then there's no hole in the end to worry about. 
Nice stoppers by the way.


----------



## angboy (Feb 4, 2007)

I've only made one bottle stopper so far but I used a mandrel from PSI and it worked great- the only hole was the same hole where the kit screwed in.

I am curious though Bob- how do you use the Beall? What part of the blank does it hold? I'm trying to picture it and thinking that opening in the Beall wouldn't be big enough to hold a prt of the blank?


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info and compliments.  I will try both techniques to get rid of the indentation.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 4, 2007)

Becca
If you are using the screw chuck from PSI, you only use the tail stock to round the blank, then back of and gently cut your designs... then you can finish off the hole.. or better yet, as Phil said, use a little piece of wood to hold the blank til rounded.


Nice stopper.. love the colors.


----------



## airrat (Feb 4, 2007)

Becca watch yoyo's video on turning his bottle stoppers.  It shows him using the wood piece on the live center.  I now do it with all bottle stoppers I make.  Great for safety.

Edited forgot to asked, is that front bottle stopper that much bigger or just some trick photography?

They look great.


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 4, 2007)

Tom, the stopper in front is bigger but closer to the camera so it looks really BIG. 

 I turned a stopper today using the extra wood at live center.  It worked really well!

Again, thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## LEAP (Feb 4, 2007)

Becca,
I had a big hit with christmas tree shaped stoppers over the holidays, they were fun to make and really gave me some practice with the damn skew chisle I was having so much trouble with. The only trouble is I ran out of winos to give them to so I drilled a small hole for a ribbon near to top and jammed a dowel in the hole in the bottom and voila an ornament.


----------

